# United will charge $50 for ND Checked bag!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

First they took away the food, now we have to pay to check the second bag:

https://www.latimes.com/business/printedition/la-fi-bagfee5feb05,1,1321409.story

Not only with TSA security forcing us to look bad in flight, now we're going to look bad at our destination.

Maybe we should just buy new things at the destination and when we get ready to come home have the hotel ship them!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, we learn to live with this nonsense. I've just returned from flying around in Russia and the mideast on "budget" airlines, most of which have not only a one-bag limit, but that bag can weigh no more than 10kg (that's 22 lbs for the metrically challenged), plus a 5kg in-cabin bag. Of course, once you see the plane you're flying in, you definitely would not want to overload it. 

One flight remains etched in memory: S7 Airlines, formerly known as Siberian Airlines, from St. Petersburg in the far north of Russia to Sochi, on the Black Sea. The "fasten seatbelts" sign was hand-lettered on plexiglass (in Cyrillic, of course) with a small lightbulb behind which the cabin attendant would switch on and off as required (there was no "no-smoking" sign), the metal-framed seatbacks would fold forward with no locking mechanism and the overhead "luggage" racks were just canvas supported by metal frames, rather much like lawn chairs (I must admit to some concern that my 5kg shoulder bag would be too much for the racks). All this notwithstanding, we were served smoked salmon, excellent black caviar and ice-cold vodka on the flight and arrived without incident.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Now, I dont mind the necessary inconveniences like longer secuity lines and having to take your shoes off to walk through the metal detector. I dont even mind the new self check in that so many airlines are adopting (acenine as it may be)...but the concept of in flight comfort has all but disappeared...it's getting ridiculous...they charge us for unbelieveably bad meals, charge us even more for watered down booze, cram so many seats on the plane that the person sitting in front of you might as well be sitting on your lap, continue to jack ticket prices up to "offset fuel costs" and now this??? I wonder what's next, having to pay to use the restrooms inflight???

I love to travel...but everytime I fly it gets a little less appealing...


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Now, I dont mind the necessary inconveniences like longer secuity lines and having to take your shoes off to walk through the metal detector. I dont even mind the new self check in that so many airlines are adopting (acenine as it may be)...but the concept of in flight comfort has all but disappeared...it's getting ridiculous...they charge us for unbelieveably bad meals, charge us even more for watered down booze, cram so many seats on the plane that the person sitting in front of you might as well be sitting on your lap, continue to jack ticket prices up to "offset fuel costs" and now this??? I wonder what's next, having to pay to use the restrooms inflight???
> 
> I love to travel...but everytime I fly it gets a little less appealing...


Restroom? What restroom?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

rip said:


> Restroom? What restroom?


lol...excuse me...I mean that little nook that's about 2 feet wide and 3 feet deep with the permanent porta-john inside...


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

European "value" airlines have been charging for checking a bag since inception...this is part of their business model. JetBlue has toyed with this idea for a while - if they didn't have their customer relation nightmare last year I think they would have...

It will be interesting to see if this holds and other airlines jump on board.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> lol...excuse me...I mean that little nook that's about 2 feet wide and 3 feet deep with the permanent porta-john inside...


You've been flying First Class, I see.


----------



## ortolan (May 29, 2006)

Andy said:


> First they took away the food, now we have to pay to check the second bag:
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/business/printedition/la-fi-bagfee5feb05,1,1321409.story
> 
> ...


Not all that bad. Yes, without elite frequent flyer status, United domestic is 1 bag. But United international is 2 bags and if you have sufficient elite status, you can check in 3 bags domestic and 3 bags international.

--ortolan


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

All the UK budget airlines are doing this now but usually have a 10kg carry on allowance. 

They also allow online check in and give free priority boarding if you don't check a bag. 

Suits me, I flew Liverpool to Milan a few weeks back for £40 return because I didn't have to contribute to the guy who wanted to check a bag and needed check in staff and baggage handlers. 

You pay your money and take your choice.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

I really don't understand the "legacy airlines." They seem absolutely set upon driving customers away. Given the opportunity, I will always fly Southwest or Jet Blue over any of the legacy carriers.


----------

